# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Peiling van de week: Nepherinneringen moet mogelijk zijn bij mensen

## Leontien

> Onderzoekers van het Massachusetts Institute of Technology hebben valse herinneringen in muizenhersenen geplaatst. 
> 
> De onderzoekers ontdekten hoe ze fictieve herinneringen konden creëren. Opvallend was daarbij dat de sporen die deze herinneringen achterlieten in de hersenen exact hetzelfde waren als die van authentieke herinneringen


nu.nl

Vind jij het kunnen dat je in het geheugen kan wroeten van mensen en zo de herinneringen kunt vervalsen? 

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Wendy

Ik vind het maar niks dat gepruts aan herinneringen. Waar is het goed voor?

----------

